# A dirty mind is a joy forever



## Triehard




----------



## fug.li

The voices in your head are wrong..


----------



## bdv1973

Yea...but we all have those same voices   LOL


----------



## Battou

lol


----------



## maytay20

How funny


----------



## Triehard

Hahah just as i thought some of dirty minds here.


----------



## Puscas

Is it wrong when I see two things in this picture that are ehm...ambiguous?







pascal


----------



## Triehard

Dunno well... hmmm maybe?
It's all in the mind isn't it?


----------



## janetm1000

Puscas said:


> Is it wrong when I see two things in this picture that are ehm...ambiguous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 
i dunno if it's wrong, but you're not alone...:meh:


----------



## Alex_B

i always wondered where the little trees came from ....


----------



## janetm1000

Alex_B said:


> i always wondered where the little trees came from ....


 
:lmao:ROFL!!!:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

You are all a bunch of perverts on here!


----------



## Big Bully

Hahah! Awesome picture!


----------



## Dmitri

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Crazydad

Now there's something you don't see everyday.......I think there are laws against that here....


----------



## Phazan

THAT TREE IS GONNA BONE THE OTHER TREE


----------



## Jedo_03

Will need a LOT of PP...

First - well, the exposure is way out... the darks between the limbs are far too clipped...
Second - well, the skin tones look more like tree bark - you will need to do some some serious touching up here...
Third - well, composition: a shot from a higher camera angle would have much more impact and added some intention to this...
Oh - and as well... you ought to clone out those varicose veins...

Anon


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Who says Mother Nature doesn't have a sense of humor! 
Thanks for sharing, I almost spit my coffee on my computer.


----------



## Antarctican

The photo reminds me of something....I just can't put my finger on it


----------



## km_Bandit

Antarctican said:


> The photo reminds me of something....I just can't put my finger on it



ummm... actually... you can put your finger _in _it.


----------



## 250Gimp




----------



## Chiller




----------

